# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Взлом

## Элен144

Скажите пожалуйста есть какая нибудь программа для взлома одноклассников! Очень надо!

----------


## DeadMoroz59

Сформулируй правильно вопрос!!! Что ты имеешь ввиду под словом "взломать"И? Взломать весь сайт? Вздомать конкретный аккуант - то есть забрать у него почту? аську?....

----------


## Элен144

Я имею ввиду зайти на чужую страничку, зная Email.

----------


## ZloyDuh

Есть такая вещь как "БРУТ" проще говоря перебор паролей, хороший просто так не найдешь, это единственное как можно пободрать пароль к странице  P.S. это подсудное дело  ай ай ай автор )))))  а все проги о которых кричат что можешь читать чужие сообщения что вконт или одноклас или заходить как пользователь на чужие страницы_ ЭТО ВСЕ ОБМАН_ !!! хватит вестись на эту чушь нету такого!!!  :mad:

----------


## andry194

потерян пароль к файлу обработки обмена (расширение epf)
помогите плиз чем открыть
нужно срочно внести изменения

----------

